
Silicon quantum processor with robust long-distance qubit couplings - happy-go-lucky
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-017-00378-x
======
deepnotderp
The use of the phosphorus donor is interesting. I haven't read it through
totally, but it reminded me of this hypothesis:
[https://www.quantamagazine.org/a-new-spin-on-the-quantum-
bra...](https://www.quantamagazine.org/a-new-spin-on-the-quantum-
brain-20161102/)

The other thing that I didn't see is a mention of the temperature, although I
presume it may be around room temperature based of previous work with donor-
spin qubits.

Also note that this isn't an experimental demonstration, this is a theoretical
treatment with simulations. Nothing wrong with that, but there was a lot of
brouhaha over non-Abelian anyons for topological quantum computing a bit back,
but those weren't experimentally demonstrated to even exist. Now, to be fair,
these are concrete simulations and are definitely different from the non-
Abelian anyon situation because they don't require the existence of particles
which haven't been experimentally demonstrated, and IIRC spin-donor qubits
have been demonstrated before experimentally, but do know that there can be
unexpected pitfalls. For example, in theory QAHE state materials should
exhibit no backscatter theoretically, but experimental measurements instead
suggest that there _is_ a small amount of backscatter, although the mechanism
remains unknown.

Nonetheless, hopefully exotic physics in conventional materials can push
forward EE devices in the future!

------
lisper
This paper has made me significantly increase my estimate of the urgency of
moving to post-quantum crypto algorithms. Which really pisses me off because I
spent a long time learning about elliptic curves, and soon all that knowledge
will be useless. Damn those physicists.

~~~
sp332
You'll just have to upgrade to supersingular elliptic curve isogenies!
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Post-
quantum_cryptography#Supe...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Post-
quantum_cryptography#Supersingular_elliptic_curve_isogeny_cryptography)

~~~
lisper
Cool, but do they work for signatures?

~~~
sp332
No idea if there are production-ready implementations, but in theory, yes.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Supersingular_isogeny_key_exch...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Supersingular_isogeny_key_exchange#Similar_systems.2C_signatures.2C_and_uses)

~~~
TCM
Microsoft seems to have a github repo with the algorithm.

[https://github.com/Microsoft/PQCrypto-
SIDH](https://github.com/Microsoft/PQCrypto-SIDH)

~~~
ktta
That's still the key exchange code, and not the signature. Microsoft hasn't
released any code related to the SDVS extended by SIDH papers linked to the
Wikipedia page, because the papers aren't by Microsoft.

------
joeschmoe3
Could I Get the " Explain it like I am 5 TL;DR of this "

~~~
marcosdumay
The researchers invented a way to construct quantum computers that is both
less prone to noise (that limits the computer size), easier to set and
measure, and easier to manufacture when compared to the state of the art.

They didn't build such structure in practice, but got some very comprehensive
simulations.

------
zardo
It wasn't clear to me from the abstract, does this allow a complete CPU to be
constructed using industry standard tools, or are there still some special or
non-scalable steps required?

Will the 4004-Q be ready in time for the 2019 holiday shopping season?

~~~
femto
A layman's explanation in the press release:

[https://newsroom.unsw.edu.au/news/science-tech/flip-flop-
qub...](https://newsroom.unsw.edu.au/news/science-tech/flip-flop-qubits-
radical-new-quantum-computing-design-invented)

Edit: Also being backed by a new company: "Silicon Quantum Computing Pty Ltd".

[https://newsroom.unsw.edu.au/news/science-
tech/australia%E2%...](https://newsroom.unsw.edu.au/news/science-
tech/australia%E2%80%99s-first-quantum-computing-company-launches-unsw)

------
joejerryronnie
Sweet! In 18-24 months "quantum computing" will be the new hotness in tech.
We've reached peak "Machine Learning" and "Autonomous Vehicles" are
yesterday's news. Get in on the ground floor of the next wave of VC handouts!
Hit Buck's and casually mention within earshot of the nearest tables that
you're working on a quantum block chain project that will revolutionize
programatic ad delivery but you're forgoing the hassle and red tape of
traditional venture funding and planning your ICO in a couple of weeks - and
then place bets on which will hit your table first, a term sheet or the lunch
bill.

